# Dirt 3 PC schaltet sich ab... ratlosigkeit



## freak181 (5. Juni 2011)

also erstmal hallo an alle hier....  ihr seid echt meine letzte hoffnung bevor ich hier noch völlig durchdreh und denn rechner ausn fenster werf

also erstmal vornweg das problem tritt ausschließlich bei GRID (is nich weiter schlimm) und jetz wider bei DIRT 3 auf

ich kann teilweise Stunden oder sogar tagelang spielen ohne probleme... andererseits passiert es auch schon nach ein oder zwei rennen...

Das große Problem ist das der PC sich einfach abschaltet wärend des spielens.... da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein?!?!?!?!
ich hatte schon gelesen das es an einer zu niedrigen Stromversorgung liegen könnte... dabei bin ich im BIOS darauf gestoßen das mein RAM völlig falsch eingestellt war.... das hab ich mittlerweile behoben...
nun lief es mal wider fast zwei tage und ich dacht schon ohhhhh es hatt wohl geklapt mit der problemlösung.... aber dem war nicht so... leider  ich bin mittlerweile schon bei über 150 gefahrenen rennen und hab auch schon eigentlich fast alles freigeschaltet... das ende vom lied ist das mir GFWL jetz anzeigt das mein Profil nich geladen werden kann da es beschädigt sei... nun kann ich auch noch wider von neuem anfangen... 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen... ich bin ein totaler fan von denn games und hab mich auch schon soooo drauf gefreut... und nuuuu geht hier garnix

ach und wenn der PC sich abgeschalten hat brauch er ungefähr ne stunde bis er wider startet... bis dahin schaltet er sich bei jedem versuch sofort wider ab... also gehen nur mal kurz alle lampen an und sofort wider aus...
CMOS reset usw hab ich alles schon versucht... hilft nix und temps sind auch alle inordnung

also dann.... hoffentlich muss ich das jetz nich aufgeben und ihr habt ein paar nützliche vorschläge für mich...

greetz^^


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen freak 181,
folgende Punkte könnten das Problem beheben :
-CCleaner laufen lassen
-Treiber updaten
-Spiele neu installieren
-System neu aufsetzen

Außerdem könnte es an der Temperaturentwicklung liegen. Welche Temperaturen erreichen deine Komponenten ?


----------



## Freeak (5. Juni 2011)

Versuche auch testweise ein Stärkeres Netzteil um Stromschwankungen Ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

Hört sich irgendwie nach der Temperatur an. Überprüf mal die der Graka und CPU.
Was aber schon verwunderlich ist, das er erst nach 1h wieder angeht.


----------



## freak181 (5. Juni 2011)

also was die temps angeht... die liegen unter last so bei CPU -> 55 Grad und die GPU so ca 50 grad... is beides wassergekühlt


----------



## freak181 (6. Juni 2011)

hat vielleicht noch jemand ne idee wie ich da mein spielstand retten kann??? ich war ja nun schon bei übe 150 rennen oder so und nach dem letzten absturz steht nun immer da Profil ist beschädigt kann nich geladen werden...

greetz^^


----------



## peppere (9. Juni 2011)

probiers mal im fenstermodus...bei mir hat das spiel bei vollblidmodus eine cpu last von 100% und ruckelt stark...im fenstermodus geht es bislang einwandfrei


----------



## Shevron (10. Juni 2011)

@freak181:

Wenn das kommt musst du in den savegameordner von dirt3 gehen und dort alle Dateien auf vorgangerversion wiederherstellen. Dann hast du vielleicht nur 5 Rennen höchstens verloren. Ging bei mir einwandfrei.


----------

